# As of today--Looks like foster is going to get put down...



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know why it bothers me so much--maybe I just don't like to lose one. I don't think anyone does really--sigh. In all honesty--I just don't see Jason being adoptable--nor does the vet. 

More sighs--gee I really hate this...:vomit:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry **Cyber Hugs**


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I am so sorry **Cyber Hugs**


thank you....I really do just hate this...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry! I'm sure you did the best you could with him. It is very sad though.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That sucks, BAD!!! I'm sorry you have to deal with this...  Cyber hugs and kisses from Carson are comin' your way.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

That's too bad.......But sometimes it has to be done. If he doesn't have a home, it's probably for the best.  I'm probably way out of the loop, but why is he unadoptable? Medical or behavior issue? I'm sorry if you've talked about this in another thread and I missed it...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry ..I know how this feels and its awful even if it isnt your dog...... But in the long run...if he cant be adopted...its for the best.....I know it doesnt make it any easier , but you wouldnt want him to live his life out in a shelter...... 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that :-( You did the best you could for him.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that, but not surprised, given his issues. You certainly gave it your best, far more than most would have. Thanks for being there for him.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. Unfortunately, these things happen. I know it doesn't make it any easier, though. Go hug the dogs that you _have been able to save._


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Brittany said:


> That's too bad.......But sometimes it has to be done. If he doesn't have a home, it's probably for the best.  I'm probably way out of the loop, but why is he unadoptable? Medical or behavior issue? I'm sorry if you've talked about this in another thread and I missed it...


he has both--medical and behavioral problems--all of them very bad-- I could manage either alone--but not both together. 

It has not been a light decision--at least 8 people have spent 3 days discussing options. Our particular group placed 200 unwanted goldens ( just in the Houston area alone) into new homes last year alone--we have a 200 dollar adoption fee--but spend about 500 on vet care for each one--success is killing us. 

We are all very committed--and we all hate it when this happens...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I know this is hard for you, but you did the very best you could. It would be wonderful if every dog was adoptable, but they are not unfortunately.

At least he will be at rest and in peace, with no more fears to plague him.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news..It would be a blessing if every one could be saved but in the end, he'll be better off. *cyber* hugs go out to you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ah, I'm so sorry! It's so hard to let one go, no matter how much you can justify it. Just remind yourself that once he makes it to the bridge, he'll be strong and healthy again.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Crap--just got off the phone--done deal.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

....I'm sorry. Our thought's and prayers are with you. I know it's hard, but thanks for all the work you do. You inspire me.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

You did everything that you could and more for that poor little guy. I am sorry and send my best to you.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry-but you certainly did everything to try to rehab him. It still is so sad-somtimes I think we forget there is a sad side to rescue-we are all used to reading the Cosmo stories, but, unfortunately they all don't have a happy ending. Thank you again for all you do to help these poor animals. I'll be saying a little prayer for you tonight.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

It breaks my heart when rescues don't work out. I feel so sorry for you, and I feel for you so much. I know there is not a lot to say in a situation like this that will make it seem better, so I will just say that I'm very sorry this is how it ended but it was the best choice for the dog... an unthinkable truth that I know it must take lots of consideration to realize it. I'm sorry.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You know, I can't even stand to watch a movie where a doggie gets hurt. I don't know how you do it. Do what is best for him and also give him a big hug for me.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

You gave Jason the chance he deserved. You were there for him when he desperately needed someone, and while it may not feel like things turned out anywhere near right, these matters are beyond our control. Thank you for being his person.

Take care of yourself, and know that Jason is where he is supposed to be.

-Jeff


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry, you gave it your all!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Jason. It must be so difficult to come to terms with the fact that there isn't enough love, patience, hope, and care in the world to make this guy better. We celebrate the rescues that work and mourn the ones that don't. Don't beat yourself up about this one - if you can help it. At least he had some time with you where he could feel what a home was like. It is a kindness to put down an animal whose soul was suffering like Jason's was.

Bless you for all you did for this poor creature.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Love is often not enough--sad truth of adult life. 

I am not beating myself up over it--I knew it was going to happen--soon or later---I just hate that it had to happen.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. But sometimes we have to think more about what is best for the dog rather than ourselves. just think of all the fun he can have now, that he is free of illness and fears.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry. As you know, I have had to make this choice personally and it is devestating. We who must clean up after those who do not care have a very tough job indeed.

((((hugs)))) to you 

Peace, at least, is his


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

*I am so sorry*

I just read over all your back threads about Jason and what had to be resolved today. You are nothing short of an angel for doing what you did. I am sorry for your loss but am glad there are people like you in the world.

Helaine


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the support everyone--I knew it was the right thing to do for Jason. It still just rips at your heart to have to do it though.


----------

